# Mason tech sig series. Who likes it?



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Might pick up a kit, how well does it handle and how durable is the kit? Opinions needed.


----------



## bud boomer (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Mason tech sig series. Who likes it? (insanerado)*

i've read that with the mk5 kits you have to run a high psi to get the fronts at a drivable height. high psi being something along the lines of 80-90.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Mason tech sig series. Who likes it? (bud boomer)*

Will the kit make the car handle sloppy? and its for a Corrado if it helps at all.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Just worried, cause when i think air ride i think Lincoln/Cadillac and i dont like the thought of floating down the road and not being able to take turns at a descent to high rate of speed


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd have to say bags are a pretty sporty ride. On par with a good cup kit. Maybe not as sporty as coilovers but definitely stiffer than stock suspension.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

I have no complaints going from H&R ultra lows to mason-tech air.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I have mason-tech sig series with the bearing relocation kit and run about 83-85 psi in the fronts.. Have had no issues and scott was a pleasure to deal with.
Kevin


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_I have mason-tech sig series with the bearing relocation kit and run about 83-85 psi in the fronts.. Have had no issues and scott was a pleasure to deal with.
Kevin








85 psi in the fronts!? jesus... that sounds stiff. how does it ride? i dont have mason tech but i only run 35 psi in the fronts


_Modified by windsorvr at 8:55 AM 5-22-2009_


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

whats the max pressure i can run in the bags and how does that relate to spring rates... for example i have 800lbs springs up front in my other car and 400ilbs out back and it drives like a sports car should.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (insanerado)*

i have the sig series on my MkV, and have no complaints. i run the fronts between 55-60 and the ride height is good. somewhat on the low side, but still good. as far as the ride quality guys, i have no complaints. the sig series has adjustable dampening, so if you take the time to tune them they will ride like a gem. i still eat up corners with no problems dude. as far as spring rates go, i really couldnt tell ya. at the psi i normally run my bags, the car rides like it did back when i had my vogtland sport springs. thats the best comparison i can give you. hope that helps a bit...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (windsorvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windsorvr* »_







85 psi in the fronts!? jesus... that sounds stiff. how does it ride? i dont have mason tech but i only run 35 psi in the fronts

_Modified by windsorvr at 8:55 AM 5-22-2009_

Rides better then the koni fsd/eibachs.. 
Rides better then the k-sport coilovers..
Every day daily aswell.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
Rides better then the koni fsd/eibachs.. 
Rides better then the k-sport coilovers..
Every day daily aswell.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

went from k-sports to this as well... very happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

85psi








i run 25psi in my fronts and ryanmiller runs about 30psi in his fronts. even 50-60 psi is high. i run 50-60 when i'm trying to get into a steep driveway or clear a speedbump.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_85psi








i run 25psi in my fronts and ryanmiller runs about 30psi in his fronts. even 50-60 psi is high. i run 50-60 when i'm trying to get into a steep driveway or clear a speedbump.

I like to ride 4X4 height when I'm daily driven.. Ryan can vouch for that!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

but it shouldn't take you that much pressure to get you high...


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (And[email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_but it shouldn't take you that much pressure to get you high...

So what did you do different with your mason-techs?
Again, that is what this thread is about.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm sorry if i've diverted this thread slightly off topic.
i'll just show myself out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_85psi








i run 25psi in my fronts and ryanmiller runs about 30psi in his fronts. even 50-60 psi is high. i run 50-60 when i'm trying to get into a steep driveway or clear a speedbump.

keep in mind, this thread is about mason-techs and coils are dialed ALL the way down on them, so i need more pressure than normal to be at a decent ride height (which is still pretty low)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i'm well aware of what this thread is about and how bags over coils operate. believe it or not i'm also familiar with the threaded body mason-tech struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'm well aware of what this thread is about and how bags over coils operate. believe it or not i'm also familiar with the threaded body mason-tech struts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I was just busting your balls.. I most likely will be ordering some BY rear shocks shortly








I'm just a very big mason-tech fan because of the customer service that I recieve from scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OK, I'm gonna sound like a d!ck, but i have to say. the mason tech set up is nice. but if you wanna go "low" then i wouldn't recommend them. As for ride quality, i am having trouble getting used to the ride. It is with out a doubt worse then stock. I have them tuned as stiff as possible and im still bouncing around all over the place. Can't seem to get a comfortable setting out of them. I usually ride 65 front and 35 rear. and still bouncy to no end. Scotts a good dood, and the company all around is great, but i wish i would have went with bagyards. Sorry.....


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Laying Frame... Comfortable as hell in ride quality... and have had zero issues with the quality in mason-tech...
I had "Paulito & Piff" do the install and the frame notch.. 
My opinion is the parts are only as good as the person that installs them. 
Again, I don't want to sound like a d!ck either.. But I think that every single person is running a different setup (whatever gets you low, and is reliable) is what everyone wants... my 2cents.
to OP, get what makes you happy


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

Yea i guess i did a sh!tty install job then, seeing that we have different cars and they how they might ride different


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

i have them on my mk4 and love/hate them
i ride with about 75psi at my normal height cuz i hit alot when im lower, i have way to small tires on to drive most places around where i live
mason tech is a great company and make some quality products, but if i could go back i would have gotten bagyards. My main issue is that i have to run a very low et to clear the bags because they are still a bag over coil setup with mason tech, the only nice part about their kit is that the struts are dampening adjustable


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok now that might be an issue. I have 9's out back and 8's up front, are these going to clear on a corrado (mk3) setup? ....
Seanxjnj by bouncy do you mean to stiff or not stiff enough, like floating instead of following the profile of the road?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (insanerado)*

While we're on this discussion of psi and ride quality...does anyone know even the basics of how one can convert the dynamics of certain PSI's to spring rates? There must be a pretty simple conversion.
I know bag shape/construction plays a part in it, so maybe we're stuck trying to find the rate curves for each individual bag.


_Modified by Retromini at 7:40 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLKSUNSHINE* »_
I was just busting your balls.. I most likely will be ordering some BY rear shocks shortly








I'm just a very big mason-tech fan because of the customer service that I recieve from scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and i'm just busting your balls. 
i think you'll find our customer service on par with scotts. just look around the forum


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i think you'll find our customer service on par with scotts. just look around the forum









true true bags get here weds thanx for everything bro


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

good stuff dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seanxnj (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanerado* »_Ok now that might be an issue. I have 9's out back and 8's up front, are these going to clear on a corrado (mk3) setup? ....
Seanxjnj by bouncy do you mean to stiff or not stiff enough, like floating instead of following the profile of the road?


I mean, not stiff enough. They are on there stiffest setting. and Im still "floating" I've tried lower psi in the bags, higher psi in the bags, sat around and tried tuning it perfect, still can't get a comfortable ride out of it. For the amount of money i spent on the set up i wanted a better ride then stock, And that is def not what i got. It's weird how no one else complains about this. maybe it's just me, and i have something screwed up.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (seanxnj)*

Contact Paulito (vwvortex),,,, He's the man to speak with to get you squard!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BLKSUNSHINE)*

i got em on my rado. they go low and dont ride too bad. only problem is they use uvair aero sport bags so they have the sleeve in them and you dont get much lift out of them. scott has takin care of that though and designed some new struts. keep a look out for when he gets them out in the public


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

word on the streets is they're bagyard replicas


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_word on the streets is they're bagyard replicas










bagyards do it best for mk5 to mk1


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]nRoad* »_word on the streets is they're bagyard replicas









That's a pretty bold claim to make...are they supposedly straight up copies or are you just saying that because they're bags sealed on short struts like 90% of all airride bolt-in companies?
It's not like bagyard is the only company doing that. Arnott has been selling the same shortened bilstein, cnc mount, and contitech combination as bagyard for a long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

it's just me being a smartass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
they're pretty damn close to bagyards from what i hear from my sources. that's all i'm going to say on this matter.
thank you.

_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_

bagyards do it best for mk5 to mk1 

thanks dude. good meeting you in austria http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

its a strut design....you cant really veer off and make something different. if something works and what not then why bother designing something else. im srue bagyard wasnt the first to come up with there design. theyre just the only guys that got heavy in it and became popular on the tex. i stand by them dont get me wrong but i also stand by mason tech. theyre good people and are trying hard to make things awesome and available in the states. 
p.s. i wish bagyard would give special instructions ahead of time so you dont run into certain things or order the wrong fittings. 
other then that. both companies are awesome!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
That's a pretty bold claim to make...are they supposedly straight up copies or are you just saying that because they're bags sealed on short struts like 90% of all airride bolt-in companies?
It's not like bagyard is the only company doing that. Arnott has been selling the same shortened bilstein, cnc mount, and contitech combination as bagyard for a long time. 

not that i care. but Ive been told they are straight up copies just painted blue. I still cant afford either at the moment. Who wants to buy some adj coils ?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_While we're on this discussion of psi and ride quality...does anyone know even the basics of how one can convert the dynamics of certain PSI's to spring rates? There must be a pretty simple conversion.
I know bag shape/construction plays a part in it, so maybe we're stuck trying to find the rate curves for each individual bag.
]

It's really not that simple. Bag shape and construction pay a HUGE part in the equation, which is why it's not very useful to compare psi and assume higher pressure means worse ride. The best way to test the spring rate of a bag is to put it on a spring rate tester at different pressures. Universal Air has these graphs for the Aerosports and Air House 2 bags at a few different pressures. I think they will give them to anyone who asks. The graph I saw showed an aerosport was roughly 400 lb/in and quite linear except for the last 1.5" of travel, where rate diminished quickly. The test was at 90psi. Anyone with a spring rate tester can recreate the rate plots of any bag.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

glad someone came back around to at least one of the whole reasons i started this post. Thanks Afazz... But earlier someone said 85lbs was to much, is that true? Also can someone please answer my question of whether or not this is even going to work with 8's up front and 9's out back, will it cause any issues?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*

Thanks Afazz. I sorta figured that the construction of each bag was gonna change the dynacmics. Guess I'll see if I can check out those graphs. I'm really curious to check them out.


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Anyone on the rim issue????????????????????????


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (insanerado)*

are you wondering if staggered wheels work with air ride? if sooo....
ride height...








dumped


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Interesting discussion. There are so many variables that have an effect on bag placement/psi/ride quality that it would be virtually impossible to tell you how *your* particular car will ride on any given strut/bag setup. We are no longer producing a threaded body setup, so the OP's question only bears relevance to someone looking to buy a used setup. In our experience, however, drive-height air pressures tend to be in the 60F/45R on mk4/5 applications and 60F/65R on mk2/3/Corrado applications with our previous kits. Throwing those numbers out there in comparison to other manufacturer's components is like comparing apples to oranges though. Different designs react differently to different air pressures.
As for the design of our new components, they are most definitely not copies of any one company's design. They may bear a similarity in appearance to the untrained eye, but for those who have seen them - and were actually able to process what they were looking at - they know that our struts are not merely a modded Bilstein strut painted blue. Our new design features a strut body that is fabricated in house by us and is designed to house Bilstein guts. The overall design is really nothing new and as far as I know, nobody in the industry has ever staked claim to re-inventing the wheel in this department. Our new lineup will have many positive benefits to offer. We have taken the time to sort through the high and low points of our previous products along with everything else that is currently on the market to try to come up with something that is an evolution. We have invested countless hours to come up with a product that works well, does as many things as possible and is readily available at a decent price. I think once our new products are released, it will be apparent that they are not "copies" as a couple of you have affectionately noted.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I look forward to seeing your redesigned struts. They are made in house you say?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I look forward to seeing your redesigned struts. They are made in house you say?

Yes the housings are fabbed from scratch in-house. There are also many CNC-machined parts in the mix along with a collaboration on bag design with Universal Air and a collaboration on strut design and valving with Bilstein. Our final testing will be completed shortly and once they are released, all assumptions can be put to rest.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott... not to get out of topic, but just wondering if you ever finish installing that new Tech/AccuAir on your mk2 yet? Would like to see a write-up on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by #1~STUNNA at 6:35 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

I have mason-tech sig series. I like them and the ride is really good.
My only grip is that you have to space the wheels out so the tire doesn't touch the bag. When I have 0psi in the fronts the bag lays on the top of the tire. I don't like that they touch. The height adjustment on the shock tube is a joke I think because I have the lower bracket threaded all the way up and the bag still touches tire. 
My ride height is 50-60psi for the most part. I can run less air but I'm worried that the bag would touch the tire.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_85psi








i run 25psi in my fronts and ryanmiller runs about 30psi in his fronts. even 50-60 psi is high. i run 50-60 when i'm trying to get into a steep driveway or clear a speedbump.

well andrew in mason techs defense, running 85 psi is pretty sweet. Its a much sportier feel. i have riddin in millers car and tuddys car and dont get me wrong bag yards ride fantastic but it feels much more like a cruiser the sporty when your running such low psi.
also when i had the mk5 i ran 30 all around to cruise low and 50 to cruise


_Modified by PAULITO at 9:02 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

i have to run 50 psi in the front if i want to turn...anything less and i can not turn at all. the ride quality is much better then my old mk3 on koni coils; so much so that the wife approved another setup on the sportwagen later this summer


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (psi glx)*

I took a look at the redesigned struts Mason Tech had on display at SoWo. They look like a quality piece. However, they are extremely short. According to the guy I spoke to (not Scott), he said they are an inch a half shorter than bagyards. 
My take is I don't see the point in designing a strut similar to the bagyards and then cut them down another inch and a half when the standard bagyard strut can already get you laying the subframe. Also the inch and a half removed from the strut decreases the amount of lift which is an issue with bag over coil setups.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

if a decent amount of you guys run ~80psi for ride height.. how much higher can u go? for speed bumps/steep driveways. just curious.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_According to the guy I spoke to (not Scott), he said they are an inch a half shorter than bagyards. 


this seems like good news - the more overboard, the better, IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my bagyards go WAY higher than necessary... i don't feel like there should be an issue with shorter struts
i don't know how much info is out there about the new mason-tech's, but are the UVAIR bag's internal "spacer" still in there preventing a full collapse?


_Modified by hyphytrain203 at 1:31 PM 5-26-2009_


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

Can anyone with an mk3 mason tech setup do me a favor and measure the amount of clearance needed on both front and back bags (at full up and down) to clear rims?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
well andrew in mason techs defense, running 85 psi is pretty sweet. Its a much sportier feel. i have riddin in millers car and tuddys car and dont get me wrong bag yards ride fantastic but it feels much more like a cruiser the sporty when your running such low psi.
also when i had the mk5 i ran 30 all around to cruise low and 50 to cruise



and in my own defense, bagyards ride great at 50+ psi as well. at this particular pressure range, the strut has a much sportier feel and also can provide better handling in the corners. i agree with you that when you run such low psi the car is more of a cruising car than a handling car. if you don't believe that bagyards handle well, just google "airlift"








another problem with the strut being super short is the bag/wheel clearance. the shorter the strut the more issues you will have with wheel clearance. this is a problem with the bag over coil setups and some of the threaded body bag setups.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_
i don't know how much info is out there about the new mason-tech's, but are the UVAIR bag's internal "spacer" still in there preventing a full collapse?


From the sounds of it, they aren't using aerosports anymore and have moved on to one of the other uvair bags which don't have the spacer.



_Modified by Retromini at 10:56 AM 5-26-2009_


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_
this seems like good news - the more overboard, the better, IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my bagyards go WAY higher than necessary... i don't feel like there should be an issue with shorter struts


The point I was trying to make is that the bagyards go low enough to lay the subframe. The new mason struts are an inch and a half shorter and could possibly do the same, but sacrifice lift for no reason. 
Also, I'd think there could be complications with the bag placement. On my bagyards the lower bag plate sits at a perfect location. An inch and a half lower and the bag would make contact with the tire.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_
The point I was trying to make is that the bagyards go low enough to lay the subframe. The new mason struts are an inch and a half shorter and could possibly do the same, but sacrifice lift for no reason. 
Also, I'd think there could be complications with the bag placement. On my bagyards the lower bag plate sits at a perfect location. An inch and a half lower and the bag would make contact with the tire. 

The new Mason Tech struts are *NOT* a replica of the Bag Yard kits and are similar in aspects where they need to be and improved in areas that Scott felt should be.
They aren't an inch and a half shorter, but shorter and more compact in certain areas if that makes sense. There won't be any issues with bag placement or that they won't give enough lift...
I'm sure Scott will update you soon, I'm pretty excited about the new line up myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the proof is in the pudding.

If you had "no competition" how fun would that be for business?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

i don't want people to think i'm a hater, because i'm not. i just like to have good discussions on products and the scene as a whole. i'm very interested in my competition (as any business should be) and i look forward to the release of these new struts. business without competition is boring. again, i'm not a hater i just want to see some discussion and competition.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think there may have been a mis-communication about our new struts being 1.5" shorter than BY's. We drew from a clean sheet of paper when designing our struts, so how they compare dimensionally to others out there has never really been an issue. We placed the bag on the strut for plenty of tire clearance while still being able to maintain good cruising psi, plenty of drop and plenty of lift. It's a lot to ask of the design in general, but we have been working hard to make a product that makes everyone as happy as possible.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> and in my own defense, bagyards ride great at 50+ psi as well. at this particular pressure range, the strut has a much sportier feel and also can provide better handling in the corners. i agree with you that when you run such low psi the car is more of a cruising car than a handling car. if you don't believe that bagyards handle well, just google "airlift"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We placed the bag on the strut for plenty of tire clearance while still being able to maintain good cruising psi, plenty of drop and plenty of lift.

I wish that was how it was for your sig series struts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_
I wish that was how it was for your sig series struts.

For what the Signature Series struts are, they do a good job. The limitation has always been in the fact that the Aerosport bag just doesn't collapse enough to go as low as everyone wants these days. No need to beat that horse any more. Again, evolution has pushed the envelope and we have been able to build on past designs and go forward with newer ideas.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For what the Signature Series struts are, they do a good job. The limitation has always been in the fact that the Aerosport bag just doesn't collapse enough to go as low as everyone wants these days. No need to beat that horse any more. Again, evolution has pushed the envelope and we have been able to build on past designs and go forward with newer ideas.

I have absolutly no grip/problem with the signature series strut as far as there workability. They ride good and do a great job! Like I said in my above post my only grip is the bottom bracket. I've had no problems with your stuff.


_Modified by Infamous1.8TWB at 2:14 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

im already rolling an inch from the ground as is. So if i can get that extra inch ill be happy, especially if it comes with the option of a better ride height


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

your going to have to do quite a bit to lay frame that inch is way more than you think lol


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (insanerado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insanerado* »_Can anyone with an mk3 mason tech setup do me a favor and measure the amount of clearance needed on both front and back bags (at full up and down) to clear rims?

i have bagyards and high offset 8s will hit the bag but just barely i put a spacer on and now i can ride at 0psi just depends on offset how much camber tire size theres lots of varible you need to do your reasearch and get some money together and talk to someone directly to order your **** so you can stop making broad questions


----------



## insanerado (Nov 9, 2006)

no need for the hostility... I dont think i need to lay the frame, just wanna sit on the front lip when i feel like it. Be ready for the finished product thread.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
That's a pretty bold claim to make...are they supposedly straight up copies or are you just saying that because they're bags sealed on short struts like 90% of all airride bolt-in companies?
It's not like bagyard is the only company doing that. Arnott has been selling the same shortened bilstein, cnc mount, and contitech combination as bagyard for a long time. 

very true statement...bagyard is a replica of many companies


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

please show me a custom one piece upside down style shock that eddy copied.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

Who really cares? Bagyard's awesome stuff, but honestly its kind of annoying when you rave and rave about something non stop, other companies make good products too; We get it.
And to those bitching about everything being a copy or a "replica" get a freaking clue. Nothing is a replica of anything when it comes to these things get over it. Every modular wheel isnt a copy of BBS multi piece wheels are they? What about a mesh style wheel or a 5 spoke wheel? same ****.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Who really cares? Bagyard's awesome stuff, but honestly its kind of annoying when you rave and rave about something non stop, other companies make good products too; We get it.
And to those bitching about everything being a copy or a "replica" get a freaking clue. Nothing is a replica of anything when it comes to these things get over it. Every modular wheel isnt a copy of BBS multi piece wheels are they? What about a mesh style wheel or a 5 spoke wheel? same ****.

Agreed


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Who really cares? Bagyard's awesome stuff, but honestly its kind of annoying when you rave and rave about something non stop, other companies make good products too; We get it.
And to those bitching about everything being a copy or a "replica" get a freaking clue. Nothing is a replica of anything when it comes to these things get over it. Every modular wheel isnt a copy of BBS multi piece wheels are they? What about a mesh style wheel or a 5 spoke wheel? same ****.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_please show me a custom one piece upside down style shock that eddy copied.


Haha, by upside down do you mean the inverse monotube?








As I said earlier, Arnott makes plenty of air stuff with bilstein inverse monotubes and contitech bags. (Not saying eddie copied them)

_Quote »_
Who really cares? Bagyard's awesome stuff, but honestly its kind of annoying when you rave and rave about something non stop, other companies make good products too; We get it.

Word.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Who really cares? Bagyard's awesome stuff, but honestly its kind of annoying when you rave and rave about something non stop, other companies make good products too; We get it.
And to those bitching about everything being a copy or a "replica" get a freaking clue. Nothing is a replica of anything when it comes to these things get over it. Every modular wheel isnt a copy of BBS multi piece wheels are they? What about a mesh style wheel or a 5 spoke wheel? same ****.

thanks for your honest opinion dude.
also, thanks for being kind enough to say hello at primer. thought you were better than that.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thanks for your honest opinion dude.
also, thanks for being kind enough to say hello at primer. thought you were better than that.

No problem








And I am also well aware that god gifted you with a mouth too there home slice, i thought you were better than that.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

getting kind of heated in here i see..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_
No problem








And I am also well aware that god gifted you with a mouth too there home slice, i thought you were better than that.

i had no idea you were there and honestly didn't see you once during the whole day. don't get mad greg. i'm not sayin, i'm just sayin.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cool


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

I think this one has run its course.
done. http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------

